# some questions about mac and security



## dav2b3 (Nov 25, 2004)

i know that with mac there arent as many security threats as there is with windows and was wondering what security programds should i get for my future mac. the main thing i am concerned with is a virus protection program, preferably free.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Try this:
http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/ClamXav.shtml

It is free -


----------

